# Suchen Leute



## Hugo2000 (9. Januar 2009)

Hey,
ich möchte mit nem Freund auf Arthas (PvP Server) neu anfangen, auf der Seite der Horde. Möchte jemand mit ? Wir machen zusammen dann eine Gilde, und wollen dann vieles zusammen machen.
Schreibt mich einfach mir PN an oder schreibt hier rein.


----------



## Roxen (9. Januar 2009)

bin dabei dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spiele einen tauren schamanen (Nyrox)


----------



## Hugo2000 (9. Januar 2009)

Ok, einer schonmal. Treffen wir uns alle in OG oder so ? ^^

Edit: Ich heiße Harline und wir treffen uns im Stargebiet der Orcs/Trolle.


----------



## Roxen (9. Januar 2009)

also ich würde sagen das wir alle von anfang an zusammen leveln


----------



## Hugo2000 (9. Januar 2009)

Ok wir treffen uns im Orc Startgebiet und leveln zusammen.


----------



## Roxen (9. Januar 2009)

also im mom sind wir 2 mages und 1 schamane am besten wäre noch nen tank


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid, aber es wrude schon oft genug bewiesen das das nicht funktioniert wenn man sich hier sucht


----------



## Hugo2000 (9. Januar 2009)

Achso, wenn du meinst naja wir 3 lachen uns gerade derbest im TS ab, später in der Gilde wird das bestimtm noch lustiger, aber egal....


----------



## Maladin (9. Januar 2009)

Verschoben ins Gildenforum ... viel Spaß euch.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

Und in einer Woche? Es gab hier shcon viele solche Threads und aus erfahrung weis ich, das es extrem selten ist das alle 3 gelichzeitig on sind nach ner Zeit. Levelt einer alleine Und ist vlt nur ein Level weiter und kan ndas Qs annehmen die die anderen nicht haben, das führt auch dazu das die anderen beleidigt sind...
Und wenn man jz sagt "Dann halt jedes Wochenende" kommen dauernd rl aktivitäten dazwischen.


----------



## Nekramcruun (9. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und in einer Woche? Es gab hier shcon viele solche Threads und aus erfahrung weis ich, das es extrem selten ist das alle 3 gelichzeitig on sind nach ner Zeit. Levelt einer alleine Und ist vlt nur ein Level weiter und kan ndas Qs annehmen die die anderen nicht haben, das führt auch dazu das die anderen beleidigt sind...
> Und wenn man jz sagt "Dann halt jedes Wochenende" kommen dauernd rl aktivitäten dazwischen.


 ja sehe ich auch so.das funktioniert evtl wenn noch etliche leute dazu kommen aber wenn es nur 10 oder weniger sind und das über einen längeren zeitraum wird es sicher kompliziert.trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel erfolg.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. Januar 2009)

Was ist RL? Wieviel Gold kostet dass und welche Stats bringt das?

Schönes WE
wolke


----------



## Belphega (9. Januar 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Was ist RL? Wieviel Gold kostet dass und welche Stats bringt das?
> 
> Schönes WE
> wolke



solche flames sind im allgemeinen schon niveaulos.
aber wenn der ersteller davon nichtmal deutsch kann sind sie einfach nur noch lächerlich.

aja.. btw:

www.dasdass.de!


----------

